# Tracking bbt during early pregnancy & worried....



## ACsMom (Apr 21, 2006)

I just found out Thursday I'm pregnant, and got bloodwork done that day, which was "normal" according to my doc's office (I should have asked for the numbers, but I didn't). So anyway, as of Thursday afternoon my progesterone and hcg levels were normal for someone about 5 weeks preg (in reality three weeks since conception). This morning I woke up and my temp was low - not down to the coverline, but 98.2 where it had been averaging 98.45 for a while. Should I be concerned? I took my temp really early this morning because I woke up (for some reason) an hour before I normally do, and I knew I wouldn't be able to get back to sleep so I just went ahead and took it. I don't know if that makes much difference or not, though.

What I'm asking is, how big a temp dip would you see if you were getting ready to miscarry? Should I call my doc or just wait and see what my temp is tomorrow? I'm scheduled to go back in on Monday for more blood work, but I'm just paranoid here, wondering if I should wait that long to talk to them. What do you guys think? TIA.


----------



## illumini (Dec 2, 2006)

If your not bleeding or cramping, I say wait till Monday. Waking up early can cause your bbt to be lower. I know how hard it is. I still feel somewhat apprehensive and still check obsessively when I wipe. I'm sending







: your way.


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

Best thing I did was to stop checking my bbt once I knew I was pregnant. Only thing it's going to do is make you nuts.

Your pregnant!!!! Woo hoo!!!







:


----------



## notjustmamie (Mar 7, 2007)

One low temp, especially in the absence of other symptoms, is not cause for concern. If you have several low temps or they continue to go down, then you MAY have reason to be concerned.

I had also planned to temp through my pregnancy, but it just got to be too much. I found that by stopping temping, I was a lot less aware (and worried) about all my symptoms.

P.S. Congratulations on your pregnancy!


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

Sleeping with your mouth open can also cause temp fluctuations.

Liz


----------



## Sarahstw (Jun 18, 2006)

The only m/c I charted had two temps below my coverline before I started bleeding.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I temped sporadically through the first trimester. My advice to you is to STOP TEMPING if it's stressing you out.

FWIW, I had a miscarriage in my last pregnancy and my temp did not reflect it. This pregnancy I temped and had some big dips, including one huge dip to the coverline (a dip of a whole degree, not just .2 or so) the day I expected AF to arrive. It didn't mean anything.

If it's making you crazy, stop temping. It won't necessarily alert you if you m/c, and a dip doesn't really mean anything.

and congrats!!







I saw your post about subfertility in TTC.


----------



## firewoman (Feb 2, 2008)

I temped during TWO pregnancies that ended in miscarriage and NEITHER chart showed a temp drop until after I had been bleeding for a day or two. Not to worry. Your chart looks great to me!


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

PUT THE THERMOMETER DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations


----------



## ACsMom (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks SO MUCH - you guys are making me feel a whole lot better!!! I even called the on-call person at my RE's office today - ended up getting the doc himself - he said, and I quote, "Uhm, let's not take our temperature anymore, shall we? Put your thermometer away and enjoy your good news! See you Monday!"

I know, I know...paranoia self-destroy-a. Isn't that what we said in 8th grade?









Thanks you guys. Really. I don't know what I'd do without you all.


----------

